# [RAID1] Erreur au boot (résolu...)

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un raid1 sans lvm avec spare  avec un fs en ext4 mais j'ai qques erreur ...

```
cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1]

md1 : active raid1 sdc2[2](S) sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      302736768 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sdc1[2](S) sdb1[1] sda1[0]

        8787456 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

dmesg | grep md

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/md0

[    1.009000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1890 irq 14

[    1.009130] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1898 irq 15

[    1.645410] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.647573] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.649736] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.651902] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.772387] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    2.482012] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.482141] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.482364] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.587095] md: Scanned 6 and added 6 devices.

[    2.587224] md: autorun ...

[    2.587345] md: considering sdc2 ...

[    2.587471] md:  adding sdc2 ...

[    2.587595] md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdc2

[    2.587722] md:  adding sdb2 ...

[    2.587846] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdc2

[    2.587973] md:  adding sda2 ...

[    2.588098] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdc2

[    2.588326] md: created md1

[    2.588448] md: bind<sda2>

[    2.588575] md: bind<sdb2>

[    2.588704] md: bind<sdc2>

[    2.588829] md: running: <sdc2><sdb2><sda2>

[    2.589247] raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    2.589416] md: considering sdc1 ...

[    2.589541] md:  adding sdc1 ...

[    2.589665] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[    2.589789] md:  adding sda1 ...

[    2.589912] md: created md0

[    2.590033] md: bind<sda1>

[    2.590164] md: bind<sdb1>

[    2.590290] md: bind<sdc1>

[    2.590415] md: running: <sdc1><sdb1><sda1>

[    2.590802] raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    2.590969] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.591266]  md0: unknown partition table

[    2.591895] EXT3-fs: md0: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional

features (240).

[    2.654294] kjournald2 starting: pid 850, dev md0:8, commit interval 5

seconds

[    2.654574] EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem md0 with ordered data mode

[    4.137478]  md1: unknown partition table

[    8.829814] EXT4 FS on md0, internal journal on md0:8

[   17.993651] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on md0:8 - disabling barriers

[   18.165042] kjournald2 starting: pid 1295, dev md1:8, commit interval 5

seconds

[   18.184042] EXT4 FS on md1, internal journal on md1:8

[   18.203208] EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem md1 with ordered data mode

[   48.748105] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on md1:8 - disabling barriers

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il veut monter mon raid en ext3 ...

- Mon fstab

```
cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>

# <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md0                /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/md1                /home           ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda3               none            swap            defaults,pri=1  0 0

/dev/sdb3               none            swap            defaults,pri=1  0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec

0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults         0 0
```

```
cat  /etc/mdadm.conf

ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=0.90 spares=1 UUID=7296b37c:5924d5a0:4c1ff938:1e3440b2

ARRAY /dev/md/1 metadata=0.90 spares=1 UUID=cb501667:07695f87:4f2fd2ed:f6bbe0c6
```

J'ai rajouté mdadm au runlevel default et J'ai l'erreur suivante juste après le chargement des modules au runlevel boot:

```
Starting up RAID Devices   [ok]

Setting up  the logical volume manager    ! !
```

Le service mdadm demarre ensuite normalement ...

Si vous avez une idée ou avez déja rencontré ce genre de problème....

@+

----------

## guilc

Pour la première erreur ou le noyau essaye de monter la partition en etx3, c'est "normal". Le noyau fait pareil sans raid. . A ce stade là, / n'est pas encore monté, le noyau le lit pas le fstab, il autodétecte le type de partition pour monter /. Dans le cas de ext2, ext3, ext4, il a plus de mal visiblement... (chez moi il tente aussi etx2 avant de tenter l'ext4...)

----------

## El_Goretto

Idem, ça fait pas  très propre, ce coup de "huh, c'est du ext, mais lequel?? Ben essayons tout alors..."

----------

## man in the hill

J'ai viré le support ext3 et plus d'erreur ...

Par contre pour l'erreur ou les script de boot veulent configurer lvm alors que je n'ai pas lvm ... 

J'ai enlevé ds le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc  la prise en charge de evms lvm dm pour ne laisser que le raid:

```
RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid"
```

Je n'ai plus l'erreur sur lvm mais celle la:

```
Setting up dm-crypt mappings  ! !
```

Bien sur j'ai essayé avec dm ds le rc ....

J'ai enlevé device-mapper ds le kernel et rien y fait ...

Pour info, j'utilise un profile hardened récent et un noyau 2.6.29 .

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

/etc/conf.d/rc C'est vieux ça ! Du coup je peut pas trop aider mais faudrait pas plutôt enlever les script au démarrage ? 

```
rc-update del device-mapper
```

----------

## man in the hill

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc C'est vieux ça ! Du coup je peut pas trop aider mais faudrait pas plutôt enlever les script au démarrage ? 
> 
> ```
> rc-update del device-mapper
> ```
> ...

 

Ce script n'est pas au démarrage ...

```
rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

                dbus |      default

       device-mapper |

             dmcrypt |

            dmeventd |

             dnsmasq |

                fuse |

                 gpm |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

           ip6tables |

            iptables |

             keymaps | boot

            libvirtd |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

                 lvm |

               mdadm |      default

              mdraid |

             modules | boot

             net.br0 |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            net.tap0 |      default

           net.tap10 |      default

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             pciparm |

           pydoc-2.6 |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |      default

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

                udev |

    udev-dev-tarball |

          udev-mount |

      udev-postmount |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |

                 xdm |

           xdm-setup |

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

si tu as fait réçemment une mise à jour, device-mapper a été mergé dans lvm2 et normalement y'a plus besoin du package - c'est peut-être un artefact s'il est encore installé ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> si tu as fait réçemment une mise à jour, device-mapper a été mergé dans lvm2 et normalement y'a plus besoin du package - c'est peut-être un artefact s'il est encore installé ?

 

Je n'ai pas le paquet device-mapper d'installé ... 

Je ne pense pas que c'est grave pour mon raid car je n'ai rien ds les logs mais j'aimerais bien virer cette erreur .

Petite rectif c'est bien le raid qui sort l'erreur :

```
Starting up raid Devices  ! !
```

Et pourtant le raid fonctionne , mdadm m'envoie mon mail d'etat du raid ....

Qui gère ce script udev ? car il n'est ds aucun runlevel ...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

La conf du fichier /etc/mdadm.conf qui provoque cette erreur avec mdadm-3.0 ... Il suffit que j'enlève les lignes ARRAY pour ne plus avoir d'erreur ...

Avec la version 2.6.8, je n'ai plus ce problème. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher le pourquoi ... Je vais quand même mettre résolu ...

----------

